

Skillcrush, a community-driven, fun way to learn new tech skills - juriga
http://skillcrush.com/

======
wingerlang
I see some definitions and explanations of some words and such on the site,
but no obvious explanation of the site.

Unless that's it, you get a daily email with some illustrations and
explanations. (?)

